# wheel sealant/wax



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Is it worth buying these products or will your car wax be the same?

I see poorboys wheel sealant is popular, does it last well?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Defo works better than car wax


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok good start.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I put on 3 layers of Poorboys once a year. I usually do this at Easter every year and even now with 3 weeks to go before I do it again, the dirt washes straight off with my Karcher, no scrubbing to remove brake dust or mud. Tar spots often just pop off with a nail under a microfibre cloth at this time of year. Highly recommended!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

After reading some reviews I have gone for planet polish wheel shine. Over on DW they seem to love it.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Chemical Guys Wheel Guard for me (or something like that). 3-4 coats on when I fit them, then another coat every wash. Wash once a month and the brake dust etc just falls off. Tar spots come off with clay, and they're as good now as they were this time last year after a refurb.


----------



## chipper (Oct 12, 2012)

Wolfs Rim Shield for me, seems to do a good job making them easy to clean with just shampoo.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Collinite 845


----------

